# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2019



## Dan (1 Jul 2019 às 08:20)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2019 às 21:25)

Boas, por aqui, o mês começa com calor e céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2019 às 00:50)

Boa Noite,
Julho começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro, mas durante a tarde esteve agradável. No entanto, a típica intensificação do vento de NW ao longo da tarde torna o ambiente desagradável logo assim que o sol se põe. Temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºC por aqui nos próximos 10 dias, só demonstram o quão desagradável vai continuar o tempo junto ao litoral, onde até ao longo da semana está prevista alguma chuva. Já pelo interior, mantém-se agradável. Até ao momento, situação idêntica ao verão passado em que não esteve muito calor durante julho, mas em Agosto chegou o inferno, portanto, ainda não se sabe o que poderá vir...
Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *31,1ºC*
Min: *12,9ºC*

Tatual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2019 às 19:55)

Boa Tarde,
Durante a madrugada o céu tornou-se nublado por nuvens baixas que persistiram até ao inicio da manhã. De resto, um excelente dia de piscina com céu limpo e temperatura agradável.  
Máx: *31,7ºC*
Min: *14,8ºC*

Tatual: *28,1ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2019 às 00:38)

Boas, noites mais frias aqui pelo Alentejo apesar dos dias na ordem dos 27-28ºC. 16.8ºC atuais e a descer com vento fraco do quadrante oeste, bom para refrescar a casa. 

Ontem máxima de 28.0ºC e mínima de 14.7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2019 às 02:31)

Outro mundo por aqui mesmo em comparação ao Norte do país... Nevoeiro com 15.2ºC e 94% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2019 às 21:20)

Boas, hoje acordei e pensei que estava no Porto, manhã nublada e à tarde apareceu o sol e o vento. 

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC

Acha paciência para este tempo, não se pode andar nos algarves, irra nunca mais vem o calor para irem para a praia, assim com este tempo, anda tudo no shopping ou na EN125.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2019 às 23:04)

Boas,
Ontem, apareceu nevoeiro por volta das 2 da manhã que não deverá ter persistido durante muito tempo, a julgar pela imagem de satélite. O dia foi marcado por nuvens altas e ambiente algo abafado.
Na próxima semana parece regressar o calor, mas aparentemente ficará restringido ao interior tal como há uns dias. Iso 28 e até 32 a aproximar-se da PI, apesar de ainda a uma longa distância não deixa de ser notável como, é muito provável ocorrer algo idêntico ao verão passado a qualquer momento. 
Máx: *28,6ºC*
Min: *11,9ºC*

Tatual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2019 às 23:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Ontem, apareceu nevoeiro por volta das 2 da manhã que não deverá ter persistido durante muito tempo, a julgar pela imagem de satélite. O dia foi marcado por nuvens altas e ambiente algo abafado.
> Na próxima semana parece regressar o calor, mas aparentemente ficará restringido ao interior tal como há uns dias. Iso 28 e até 32 a aproximar-se da PI, apesar de ainda a uma longa distância não deixa de ser notável como, é muito provável ocorrer algo idêntico ao verão passado a qualquer momento.
> Máx: *28,6ºC*
> ...



Para mim, 29°C em Lisboa na próxima semana é completamente normal no que toca ao mês de julho. E as mínimas de 19°C também são temperaturas incrivelmente normais. É óbvio que não são os 37°C de Mourão ou de Elvas, mas é óbvio que não será tempo frio. 
Peço desculpa pelo _offtopic_.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2019 às 00:29)

Boa Noite,
Dia marcado por alguma nebulosidade, mas com temperatura agradável. Ao poente, já estava completamente tudo limpo.
Ao longo da tarde, foram visíveis algumas virgas provenientes de uma linha de nuvens que provavelmente poderia ser mais do que isso, caso houvesse condições para tal. Deixo umas fotos, sendo notável o desenvolvimento de nuvens mais compactas da primeira foto para as seguintes demonstrando a existência de alguma instabilidade.













Final do dia tranquilo! 








____________
Máx:* 27,8ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC*

Tatual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, hoje acordei e pensei que estava no Porto, manhã nublada e à tarde apareceu o sol e o vento.
> 
> Máxima: 23.0ºC
> mínima: 14.8ºC
> ...


Estive em Castro Marim/VRSA e Monte Gordo na segunda-feira e as praias estavam cheias, o problema é que com a ventania que estava a malta não saía da areia


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2019 às 23:46)

Boas,

Pouca coisa a dizer, este é o mês de Julho que me lembro mais frio e depois de um Junho tb mais fresco que o habitual. 
A anomalia prevista até dia 8 deverá rondar uns 3 graus abaixo da média. Esse valor não será de fácil recuperação até final do mês dado que tirando os dias entre quarta a sexta... De resto as previsões apontam para temperaturas abaixo da média. 
Verão atípico este....


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2019 às 00:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pouca coisa a dizer, este é o mês de Julho que me lembro mais frio e depois de um Junho tb mais fresco que o habitual.
> A anomalia prevista até dia 8 deverá rondar uns 3 graus abaixo da média. Esse valor não será de fácil recuperação até final do mês dado que tirando os dias entre quarta a sexta... De resto as previsões apontam para temperaturas abaixo da média.
> Verão atípico este....


Penso que essa anomalia é um bocado exagerada, aliás, os mapas de previsão para cada semana até mostram temperaturas dentro do normal e acho que é isso mesmo que tem acontecido nos últimos dias.
No ano passado, Julho também teve temperaturas abaixo da média e este está a ser muito semelhante.. 
A única diferença é que este tempo mais fresco, não tinha ocorrido ao longo de todo o mês de Junho tal como este ano, mas ainda bem que assim foi senão já estava tudo nas “lonas”. Eu cá não tenho qualquer razão de queixa porque as temperaturas aqui no interior têm sido excelentes e tem dado para fazer de tudo aquilo que é normal no verão. No entanto, cada um tem a sua opinião porque o país é pequeno, mas tem muito variabilidade climática. O verão ainda é longo e a qualquer momento pode surgir uma situação idêntica à ocorrida em Agosto do ano passado sendo que isso também é atípico e não traz benefícios nenhuns, ao contrário do tempo que temos tido.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2019 às 02:14)

O ano passado neste mesmo dia os meus extremos foram de 14.2ºC/31.1ºC, fora a máxima um pouco menor agora, não está assim tão diferente.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

Boas,
Dias iguais vão-se sucedendo. No entanto, a partir da próxima semana o cenário muda um pouco e é para pior.
Devido à cut-off localizada ao largo da costa, têm sido arrastadas poeiras. Notáveis nesta foto do final de dia...





__________
Máx:* 30,7ºC*
Min: *13,2ºC*

Neste momento, *21,3ºC*.


----------



## vamm (7 Jul 2019 às 12:04)

Por entre manhãs de nevoeiro e nubladas até por volta das 12h, lá tem dado para aquecer um bocadinho, fazer uma praiazinha ou piscina. Fora isso, pouca coisa há a dizer. Tudo igual durante a semana!

Agora 27ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e algum vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2019 às 21:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito vendaval. Irra, todos os fins de semana, é sempre a mesma coisa, vento, vento e mais vento.  Não há praia, ainda bem que temos os centros comerciais abertos. 

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC

Bem fresquinho, este início de Julho bem pior que no ano passado. 


*Fogo consome vivenda em Olhão onde estava a ser gravado 'reality show' francês. Bombeiro ficou ferido*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/chamas-consomem-habitacao-em-olhao

As coisas que uma pessoa sabe com o Correio da Manhã.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jul 2019 às 21:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito vendaval. Irra, todos os fins de semana, é sempre a mesma coisa, vento, vento e mais vento.  Não há praia, ainda bem que temos os centros comerciais abertos.
> 
> Máxima: 24.4ºC
> mínima: 15.1ºC
> ...



Olha que Julho de 2018 também não foi famoso...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2019 às 22:01)

Tonton disse:


> Olha que Julho de 2018 também não foi famoso...


E para compensar, depois tivemos um Agosto e Setembro extremamente quentes... portanto veremos o que vem daqui para a frente, mas o mais provável é instalar-se um padrão mais quente.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2019 às 22:24)

Boa Noite,
Dias de bom tempo a chegar ao fim, pois, a partir de dia 10 as temperaturas acima dos 35ºC chegam e parece que desta vez é para durar. Já é bem notável as árvores a entrar em stress hídrico, situação agravada com os 2/3 dias de calor mais intenso no fim de semana passado revelando a incapacidade que o ecossistema tem em enfrentar temperaturas elevadas, devido à grande falta de água no solo.
O dia de hoje foi marcado por algumas nuvens, mas a temperatura sofreu poucas alterações em relação aos dias anteriores.








__________
Máx: *28,5ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC*

Tatual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2019 às 00:20)

Tonton disse:


> Olha que Julho de 2018 também não foi famoso...


E a primeira semana de julho foi a mais fria do mês. Tive um acumulado de 0,6 mm de precipitação no meu antigo pluviómetro e houve vários dias na Praia da Rainha em que as máximas foram abaixo de 20°C. 
Este início de julho, por aqui, tem sido bem mais agradável que o início de julho de 2018. E as anomalias não deverão ser tão baixas, já que o padrão de temperaturas normais/acima do normal na próxima semana parece que vai durar!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2019 às 23:49)

Boa Noite,
Manhã fresca e com céu nublado. A tarde foi marcada por temperatura amena e alguns cumulus.





O Rio Caia já não corre, resta a água acumulada pelos açudes...








_________
Máx: *27,9ºC*
Min: *14,6ºC*

É provável que na quinta chegue perto dos 40ºC. 

Tatual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. 

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
actual: 19.1ºC

Dizem, que vem aí o calor, no Algarve parece que não vem e as previsões indicam alguma chuva no sábado.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.
> 
> Máxima: 23.5ºC
> mínima: 14.4ºC
> ...


O Algarve é o novo Litoral Norte e vice-versa...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2019 às 00:24)

Boa Noite,
Muito nevoeiro de manhã cedo, mas a tarde já foi mais quente. Bonito final de dia!
















__________
Máx:* 31,1ºC*
Min: *14,8ºC*

Neste momento, *23,6ºC*. Noite nada fresca, a anunciar as temperaturas elevadas já a partir de amanhã. Vão aparecendo estes picos de calor durante 2/3 dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2019 às 01:48)

Boas, 20.9ºC por aqui com vento fraco de direção variável. Uma bela inversão térmica mesmo durante a entrada do ar quente, em comparação à estação do IPMA com 24.1ºC!

A dança da direção do vento com a camada de inversão...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2019 às 10:13)

Bom dia. Fim da inversão térmica pelas 8:30, com uma subida de quase 5 graus na temperatura e estabelecimento do vento moderado com rajadas de leste. Temperatura atual de 28.1 e mínima de 17.3.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2019 às 11:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Muito nevoeiro de manhã cedo, mas a tarde já foi mais quente. Bonito final de dia!
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos fantásticas Jorge, infelizmente não tive possibilidade o presenciar , mas quando sai percebi que tinha sido um belíssimo poente


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2019 às 13:13)

João Pedro disse:


> O Algarve é o novo Litoral Norte e vice-versa...



Só falta as tripas à moda do Porto, a francesinha e a morrinha. 

Manhã nublada e assim continua embora o sol já vai querendo aparecer, sigo com 23.6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2019 às 13:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas Jorge, infelizmente não tive possibilidade o presenciar , mas quando sai percebi que tinha sido um belíssimo poente


Obrigado Ricardo!  Foi de facto um bonito poente e escolhi a melhor hora para fazer a caminhada de forma a apreciá-lo. 
_________
Vai aquecendo bem por cá. Estão *34,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2019 às 16:04)

Boas. 32.8ºC, anda mais ou menos estável num sobe e desce, a temperatura está um pouco abaixo do previsto.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2019 às 19:37)

Estremoz: máxima de 34,8 ºC

Vamos ver se será esta noite que voltam as noites tropicais...


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jul 2019 às 19:57)

Joralentejano, hoje vi um dust devil na tua região pelas 18:45! Vinha de Marvão pelo Parque Natural de S. Mamede (belas paisagens!) e ali na zona de Alegrete e antes de chegar a Mosteiros e Arronches vi um formar-se por alguns segundos. Levantou bastante pó e palha no ar! Primeira vez que vejo.

Bastante calor na região, estou em Barbacena com cerca de 33/34ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jul 2019 às 21:14)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Joralentejano, hoje vi um dust devil na tua região pelas 18:45! Vinha de Marvão pelo Parque Natural de S. Mamede (belas paisagens!) e ali na zona de Alegrete e antes de chegar a Mosteiros e Arronches vi um formar-se por alguns segundos. Levantou bastante pó e palha no ar! Primeira vez que vejo.
> 
> Bastante calor na região, estou em Barbacena com cerca de 33/34ºC.



Nos últimos dias vi dois, quando regressa a casa na viagem entre Arronches e Portalegre. Com a seca moderada a severa na zona, com os terrenos agrícolas sem qualquer revestimento vegetal, os dust devil são habituais, principalmente em dias de muito calor e com alguma instabilidade.
Sempre irei recordar quando era miúdo e ajudava o meu avô com o gado, o acordar de uma sesta debaixo de uma azinheira com um dust devil como despertador.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2019 às 22:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Joralentejano, hoje vi um dust devil na tua região pelas 18:45! Vinha de Marvão pelo Parque Natural de S. Mamede (belas paisagens!) e ali na zona de Alegrete e antes de chegar a Mosteiros e Arronches vi um formar-se por alguns segundos. Levantou bastante pó e palha no ar! Primeira vez que vejo.
> 
> Bastante calor na região, estou em Barbacena com cerca de 33/34ºC.


Sim, de vez em quando lá aparecem alguns devido aos fatores mencionados pelo @Dias Miguel. Ainda hoje numa certa parte da vila ocorreu um que fez uma tenda que estava num quintal voar para a estrada. Há uns dias, estava na piscina e ocorreu outro, bem visível ao levantar o pó em forma de redemoinho num terreno ali ao lado. Alguns são perigosos e já estive no meio de um, algo que não desejo nunca mais. 
Espero que a estadia por cá esteja a ser boa, só é pena apanhares este calor tórrido, mas pronto, faz parte do Alentejo no verão.  Belas paisagens é verdade, só é pena a seca.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2019 às 22:20)

Boa Noite,
Dia já bem quente com algumas nuvens presentes. Inversão notável durante a noite.
Final do dia com cores típicas destes dias de calor...









________
Máx: *36,2ºC*
Min: *15,8ºC*

Amanhã chega ou deverá ficar perto dos 40ºC. Especial atenção para o Vale do Tejo...

Neste momento, *26,8ºC* e uma ligeira brisa de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2019 às 22:56)

Tive esperanças quanto a uma inversão térmica, mas sigo com 30.4ºC totalmente estáveis ainda a esta hora e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 00:41)

30.1ºC ainda, já baixou para os 29 e qualquer coisa mas aumentou o vento e aumentou a temperatura... Vai ser uma diversão para dormir.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jul 2019 às 09:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, de vez em quando lá aparecem alguns devido aos fatores mencionados pelo @Dias Miguel. Ainda hoje numa certa parte da vila ocorreu um que fez uma tenda que estava num quintal voar para a estrada. Há uns dias, estava na piscina e ocorreu outro, bem visível ao levantar o pó em forma de redemoinho num terreno ali ao lado. Alguns são perigosos e já estive no meio de um, algo que não desejo nunca mais.
> Espero que a estadia por cá esteja a ser boa, só é pena apanhares este calor tórrido, mas pronto, faz parte do Alentejo no verão.  Belas paisagens é verdade, só é pena a seca.



Sabia que o Alentejo era algo propício a dust devils, mas mesmo assim não pensei que se viam com essa frequência. Estou por aqui desde Sexta passada, ainda apanhei uns dias com "pouco" calor (30ºC para mim que venho de Sesimbra é bastante calor), o que deu para passear um pouco pelas terra aqui da região. Ontem foi um passeio extraordinário por Castelo de Vide, paragem na Praia fluvial do Rio Sever na Portagem e o caminho de carro pela Serra de S. Mamede, que por acaso até já conhecia de há 2 anos quando visitei Marvão e o alto de S. Mamede. Não sabia que havia tanto castanheiro por essa zona! Tudo bastante seco é verdade, mas ainda assim muito bonito!

Hoje é dia de nem sair de casa


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2019 às 09:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> 30.1ºC ainda, já baixou para os 29 e qualquer coisa mas aumentou o vento e aumentou a temperatura... Vai ser uma diversão para dormir.



Essas noites tórridas de Portalegre são doentias...Não invejo a tua sorte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Jul 2019 às 10:15)

MSantos disse:


> Essas noites tórridas de Portalegre são doentias...Não invejo a tua sorte.



Felizmente as noites, durante o que levamos de Verão, têm estado em valores aceitáveis. Só mesmo a noite passada foi tórrida a sério. Creio que a próxima será ainda pior, dado o calor acumulado durante o dia.
O melhor é que, no sábado, teremos uma descida significativa.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 11:00)

A próxima noite já terá vento de SW, portanto será menos quente, mas ainda assim relativamente quente infelizmente... Entretanto, mal 11h são e sigo com 34.4ºC. Mínima de 24.7ºC, que deve ter durado uns 5 minutos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2019 às 12:08)

*Temperaturas atuais no Alentejo:*
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-globais/


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2019 às 13:25)

Boas,
A EMA de Portalegre não baixou dos 27ºC durante a noite 
Por aqui tive mínima de *17,2ºC*. 

Neste momento estão *37,5ºC* com algum vento de leste, bafo bem quente.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2019 às 13:31)

Estremoz: 36,0 ºC por agora; mínima de 23,6 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 14:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui tive mínima de *17,2ºC*.


Mais valia... Noite infernal...

Por aqui 36.4ºC com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, mas vai variando...


----------



## Tonton (11 Jul 2019 às 14:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> *Temperaturas atuais no Alentejo:*
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-globais/



Obrigado! 

Neste momento, Mértola e Moura as mais quentes com cerca de 38,1ºC...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jul 2019 às 14:25)

Pelos Algarves parece o deserto! Com a humidade e temperaturas frescas dos últimos tempos a vegetação tem vindo a aguentar mas assim que sobe a temperatura como ontem e hoje nota-se que está tudo seco. Aqui à dias a passar na via do Infante na zona do castelo de Paderne reparei no açude da ribeira de Quarteira completamente seco. Não tenho a certeza mas talvez a última vez que tal sucedeu foi em 2005...


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2019 às 14:45)

*Temperaturas atuais no Alentejo:*
Serpa: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-serpa/
Herdade: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-realherdade/
Beja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/
Amareleja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-amareleja/
Mértola: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-real-mertola/
Moura: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/
Évora: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-evora/
Mourão: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-real-mourao/
Maral: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-maral/
Marvão: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao-2/


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 14:50)

37.2ºC por aqui com vento fraco a moderado. Já bati o recorde desde que tenho a Davis.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2019 às 15:34)

Dust devil agora mesmo aqui na zona onde vivo 
*39,7ºC. *Lá vêm os 40ºC.* *


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2019 às 15:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Dust devil agora mesmo aqui na zona onde vivo
> *39,7ºC *e o vento está praticamente nulo. Lá vêm os 40ºC.* *



aqui também acabou de passar um do lado trás, ouvi um barulho e vi pela janela uma poeira/areias ali a girar todas contentes  fui lá fora andavam uns plásticos a voar lá em cima


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 15:48)

38.1ºC e 16% HR, mesmo a estação do IPMA já vai com 37ºC na Serra. Definitivamente o dia mais quente do ano por aqui, com vento moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2019 às 18:15)

Boas,
A máxima chegou aos *40,4ºC*. Nova máxima do ano, veremos até quando!

*39,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2019 às 19:11)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente, a temperatura chegou aos *38°c* ,e diziam por aí que não vinha mais calor este verão.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Jul 2019 às 19:13)

Dia muito quente, sem dúvida! As casas ainda vão estando com uma temperatura decente, fruto dos dias maravilhosos de frescura que temos tido! Azar dos azares, hoje tive que ir a Beja à tarde... O termómetro do carro, por volta das 17:00, já no caminho de regresso, tocou nos 41ºC. Abençoado A/C!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 20:17)

Hoje foi aquela "cerimónia" das 7 Maravilhas, ainda por cima em Portalegre. Até tenho pena dos apresentadores do programa... devem ter apanhado um calor e peras!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2019 às 20:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje foi aquela "cerimónia" das 7 Maravilhas, ainda por cima em Portalegre. Até tenho pena dos apresentadores do programa... devem ter apanhado um calor e peras!


Mais pena tenho daqueles que trabalham diariamente ao sol... desses é que eu tenho pena.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 20:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais pena tenho daqueles que trabalham diariamente ao sol... desses é que eu tenho pena.


Verdade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2019 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A máxima chegou aos *40,4ºC*. Nova máxima do ano, veremos até quando!
> 
> *39,7ºC* atuais.



Com sorte, ainda bates o recorde pelo 3º ano consecutivo. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, agora com alguma nebulosidade vinda de sul.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2019 às 21:43)

Estremoz: máxima de 37,9 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 22:57)

Depois de parecer que a temperatura ia estabilizar com uns estonteantes 34ºC há coisa de meia hora, eis que o vento vira para SE repentinamente e a temperatura começa a baixar. 30.6ºC.

Máxima de 38.8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2019 às 01:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com sorte, ainda bates o recorde pelo 3º ano consecutivo.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, agora com alguma nebulosidade vinda de sul.
> 
> ...



Com azar, isso sim! Não digas isso, nem a brincar. 
O valor do ano passado é impressionante, mas o pior de tudo foi a duração dessa onda de calor. Esperemos mesmo que não ocorra nada parecido, para o bem de todo o ecossistema e também de todos nós. Os valores de hoje também não são agradáveis, mas não é nada fora do comum, no entanto, quanto mais longe estiverem melhor. Infelizmente, as previsões não está lá muito animadoras para o interior, pelo menos.
_________
*24,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia 
Céu com cara de “doente” e *20ºC* a esta hora


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2019 às 09:16)

Estremoz: céu encoberto com 25,9 ºC; temperatura mínima de 24,7 ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jul 2019 às 10:00)

Bom dia

Manhã com céu encoberto, sensação térmica mais agradável que ontem de manhã, mas com bastante humidade. 
Estive a ver o radar do IPMA e surgem vários ecos em toda a região sul e na área da Grande Lisboa. Na rádio referem que chove em várias zonas. Há alguém que confirme isso??


----------



## aoc36 (12 Jul 2019 às 10:40)

A chover moderado por Albufeira e já tivemos trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2019 às 15:59)

Estremoz: 34,2 ºC 

Alternância entre períodos de céu muito nublado e períodos de céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2019 às 17:50)

De manhã choveu por Ourique e Garvão. Soube que trovejou por Ourique, de resto é pingas de lama por todo o lado.
Agora estão *31ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2019 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado e agora com alguma nebulosidade, de manhã ainda caíram algumas pingas. 

Máxima: 24.2ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC

Quando falha a praia, as filas crescem na EN125, rumo ao Algarve Shopping na Guia.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 21:05)

Boas. Já de volta a Portalegre com máxima de 34.1ºC. Neste momento 27.3ºC a descer com a viragem do vento (que é moderado) para NW, já sabe bem depois de a casa ter ficado quentíssima nos últimos 2 dias...

Edit: Mudei Alentejo para Portalegre já que efetivamente Grândola ainda é Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 22:33)

Estava com 25.5ºC mas levantaram-se umas rajadas de SW e a temperatura baixou disparada pars os atuais 23.9ºC e continua a descer. É a mínima!


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2019 às 22:43)

*21ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia. Sigo com 22.1ºC e vento fraco de sudoeste, com 67% HR. Mínima de 16.8ºC.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2019 às 16:39)

Por aqui estamos assim, com vento fraco, *31.8ºC* e 29% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2019 às 12:02)

Tive de fazer uma pequena caminhada e digamos que as condições para tal são menos que ideais....  Sigo com 25.3ºC e 60% HR, está abafadíssimo, uma pessoa sua a andar 100m 

Mínima de 15.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2019 às 15:56)

Boas,
Na sexta-feira houve alguma instabilidade e ainda surgiram algumas células nas redondezas. Nada de especial, mas sempre é melhor que céu limpo constantemente. 









_______
De resto, dias monótonos e assim promete continuar. O dia de hoje começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro, mas a tarde segue quente.
Mínima de* 16,8ºC*

Tatual: *33,3ºC*


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jul 2019 às 17:29)

A Estação Meteorológica de Almodôvar já está online!
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-almodovar/


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2019 às 17:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A Estação Meteorológica de Almodôvar já está online!
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-almodovar/


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2019 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e menos calor que ontem.  

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC

O IPMA previa uma máxima de 32ºC para hoje em Faro, mas o problema é que não passou dos 24 e picos de máxima, o vento que devia ter rodado para NW não rodou e continua a brisa de SW/W. Se, rodar para NW poderá subir e atenuar um pouco a diferença, que neste momento, ronda cerca de 7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2019 às 22:10)

Boas,
Dia quente com a temperatura a aproximar-se dos 35ºC, tal como ontem. Já pelo litoral, pelo o que tenho visto, a conversa é outra. 
Até custa olhar para as atuais previsões, principalmente do ECM.  Veremos se ainda ameniza, pois, ainda faltam alguns dias. 
Deixo umas fotos de hoje:
Ribeiras já completamente secas, mas ainda se vai mantendo alguma água nos pegos...




Um jovem castanheiro plantado na horta há 1 ano. Muito raro nesta zona, mas está com bom aspeto devido ás regas frequentes.




Final de dia...





Marcas tristes na paisagem...








Notável a presença de neblina no poente...





Mais logo o céu já deve estar completamente nublado tal como aconteceu ontem.
________
Máx:* 34,6ºC*
Min: *16,8ºC*

Tatual: *23,5ºC*
Os valores atuais de humidade confirmam a presença de neblina ao poente. 68% neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2019 às 22:56)

Boas. Sigo com 19.4ºC, uma descida pujante em relação a ontem por esta hora. Máxima de 32.3ºC, que começou a descer e bem assim que o sol se começou a pôr.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2019 às 23:38)

Estremoz: máxima hoje de 32,7 ºC; agora com 19,5 ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2019 às 01:40)

Como já era de esperar, as nuvens baixas que persistiram no litoral durante todo o dia, já chegaram até aqui ao interior...





Estão *18,4ºC* com algum vento de NW. Apesar de a temperatura não estar baixa, a noite segue algo desagradável (para anda de manga curta e calções) devido ao vento. Bom para refrescar as casas!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jul 2019 às 11:29)

Boas, sigo com 20.9ºC por aqui e 74% HR com vento fraco a moderado de W. Ontem por esta hora ia quase com mais 5ºC. Mínima de 15.4ºC com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2019 às 12:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e menos calor que ontem.
> 
> Máxima: 25.6ºC
> mínima: 16.8ºC
> ...



Máxima de 26ºC ontem em Faro, uma diferença de 6ºC, em relação à máxima prevista.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2019 às 21:56)

Boa Noite,
Dia muito agradável que começou mais uma vez fresco e com nevoeiro.
Muita neblina novamente presente ao final do dia...









Eclipse parcial da lua no seu inicio...




Tirada há cerca de 10 minutos:




Agora mesmo...




___________
Máx: *30,4ºC*
Min: *15,8ºC*

Tatual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jul 2019 às 06:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia muito agradável que começou mais uma vez fresco e com nevoeiro.
> Muita neblina novamente presente ao final do dia...
> 
> ...


Belas fotos, um abraço

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2019 às 08:44)

SAT24
Estremoz: manhã com céu muito nublado, vento de noroeste e com chuva fraca...  já tudo molhado; 17ºC.

(Editado às 10h45 para colocação da imagem de satélite das 10h30)


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2019 às 10:43)

Boas. Tempo de início de primavera por aqui, céu totalmente encoberto e algum nevoeiro no horizonte com 16.3ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2019 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com neblina e a brisa não deixa isto aquecer.

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima: 15.7ºC

Sinceramente, este Verão está um pouco estranho, até o IPMA tem falhado na máxima em Faro desde de 2ª feira:

*Dia 15/07 (2ª feira):*
Máxima prevista: 32ºC
Máxima ocorrida: 26ºC
Diferença: -6ºC

*Dia 16/07 (3ª feira)*:
Máxima prevista: 29ºC
Máxima ocorrida: 25.3ºC
Diferença: -3.7ºC

*Dia 17/07 (4ª feira)*:
Máxima prevista: 30ºC
Máxima ocorrida: 27.2ºC (IPMA*)
Diferença: -2.8ºC

 

Edit. Colocar a máxima ocorrida no dia 17


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2019 às 20:50)

Boas,
Nebulosidade baixa até ao início da tarde, chegando mesmo a chuviscar, este Julho, parece a fotocópia do ano passado, era bom que as temperaturas se fossem mantendo assim, infelizmente a partir de sexta deverá mudar.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2019 às 21:29)

Confirmo a persistência de nebulosidade baixa até ao início da tarde, tanto que a temperatura só começou a aumentar a partir das 13h... Máxima de 28.9ºC e mínima de 15.8ºC. Agora sigo com 22.2ºC a descer, com vento fraco a moderado de NW. Amanhã já aquece...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2019 às 23:38)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Belas fotos, um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado, abraço!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2019 às 23:44)

Boa Noite,
Tal como já foi referido, hoje as nuvens baixas persistiram até por volta das 14h dando assim lugar ao céu limpo durante o resto do dia, mas com muita neblina presente. Temperatura agradável, tal como nos últimos dias.
Apesar de continuar a ser previsto calor a partir de sexta, felizmente tem sido amenizado. 

Máx: *30,3ºC*
Min:  *15,8ºC*

Neste momento estão* 20,1ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2019 às 00:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com neblina e a brisa não deixa isto aquecer.
> 
> Máxima: 24.5ºC
> mínima: 15.7ºC
> ...


A máxima foi mais alta hoje, o OGIMET atualiza os dados de 6 em 6 horas, e até às 18 a máxima era essa, mas depois disso já houve uma máxima horária de 26,2ºC. Mesmo assim, o IPMA continua com previsões disparatadas, e comete sempre o mesmo erro...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jul 2019 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com neblina e a brisa não deixa isto aquecer.
> 
> Máxima: 24.5ºC
> mínima: 15.7ºC
> ...


A temperatura não tem disparado nem durante o dia nem ao final do dia. Anos houve em que todos os dias era o martírio com a nortada quente ao final do dia, o que este ano praticamente ainda não aconteceu. Não vale a pena festejar muito pois ainda pode vir muito calor... Temos ainda praticamente 3 meses para isso. Bom era termos alguma chuva logo no final de Agosto/inicio de Setembro mas isso já é pedir muito.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2019 às 02:02)

Boas. Inversão térmica por aqui, nada a ver com a mínima prevista pelo IPMA na zona da serra. Sigo com 20.1ºC enquanto na serra a EMA está com uns impressionantes 27ºC!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2019 às 20:45)

trovoadas disse:


> A temperatura não tem disparado nem durante o dia nem ao final do dia. Anos houve em que todos os dias era o martírio com a nortada quente ao final do dia, o que este ano praticamente ainda não aconteceu. Não vale a pena festejar muito pois ainda pode vir muito calor... Temos ainda praticamente 3 meses para isso. Bom era termos alguma chuva logo no final de Agosto/inicio de Setembro mas isso já é pedir muito.



Pode ser que apareça uma cut-off, como aconteceu em Agosto de 2007, mas se fosse um Setembro como o de 2008 também era bom.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com alguma poeira e calor. 

Máxima: 31.8ºC 
mínima. 18.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2019 às 20:52)

Boa noite,

Dia mais quente do ano até agora, por aqui... com máxima de 37,8ºC no Sìtio das Fontes, regisada às 16h015UTC.
Neste momento sigo ainda com 30ºC.
A mínima foi tropical também, com 20,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2019 às 20:52)

Boas. Sigo com 29.8ºC e 36% HR, hoje parece que não há inversão... Máxima de 34.7ºC.

Edit: Aliás, por acaso parece que está a inverter, 31ºC na EMA, mas a inversão é bem menos intensa por agora.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2019 às 23:44)

Estremoz: ontem e hoje com muito calor; noites relativamente frescas.

4ª feira: temp. mínima = 16,8 ºC; temp. máxima = 28,5 ºC;
5ª feira: temp. mínima = 15,2 ºC; temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC;
6ª feira: temp. mínima = 18,8 ºC; temp. máxima = 35,9 ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2019 às 01:44)

As temperaturas no Sotavento Algarvio continuam bastante altas, dado o facto de que é 1 da manhã: 
*Vila Real de Santo António* - 28,1°C
*Castro Marim* - 27,8°C
*Olhão* - 26°C

Em Cabanas de Tavira, sabendo como é o local em relação às zonas à volta, a temperatura deve andar pelos 28/29°C.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 11:04)

Boas. 28.2ºC por aqui com vento fraco a moderado de WSW. Sensação térmica de algum calor devido à humidade, tanto que quem vai à rua nem acredita no valor da Davis e prefere acreditar num filtro de rede social que diz que estão uns 30 e tal graus . É óbvio que a andar/correr na rua a sensação seja bem diferente mesmo com 28ºC... Tanto que a estação do IPMA até tem uma temperatura mais baixa que a minha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2019 às 20:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> As temperaturas no Sotavento Algarvio continuam bastante altas, dado o facto de que é 1 da manhã:
> *Vila Real de Santo António* - 28,1°C
> *Castro Marim* - 27,8°C
> *Olhão* - 26°C
> ...



Finalmente, uma noite digna da estação que estamos o Verão e lá apareceu a 1ª noite tropical do ano, por aqui, só a 20 de Julho. 

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 21:30)

Boas. Manto muito denso de fumo no céu, com 25.1ºC e 56% HR. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 11:26)

Bom dia. Sigo com 25.8ºC, mais fresco do que ontem a esta hora quase uns 5ºC. Ainda com algum fumo no horizonte. Mínima de 13.4ºC, a mais baixa dos últimos tempos.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2019 às 11:34)

Estremoz: céu enevoado entre nevoeiro e fumo... intenso cheiro pestilento; janelas de casa todas fechadas. Temperatura mínima de 16,1 ºC.


----------



## JPAG (21 Jul 2019 às 14:18)

Ar irrespirável na rua. Intenso cheiro a fumo e pouca visibilidade, assemelhando-se a nevoeiro. Alguns locais abrigados com visibilidade apenas de 200/300 metros. 
Com o calor que está e com este fumo é preciso ter cuidado com a população que sofre de problemas respiratórios. 
Tive que sair à rua 20 minutos e quando voltei vinha com os olhos a "arder" e com a roupa a cheirar a fumo. Isto a 150 km do local dos incêndios, imagino na zona...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 19:11)

Boas. Máxima de 35.4ºC e atual de 33.7ºC a descer, aumentou o vento e a humidade está a aumentar repentinamente também, típico de vento do quadrante oeste por aqui que permite a "invasão" da camada de inversão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2019 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma poeira. Por volta da 1h da manhã, tinha 29ºC com vento de norte e depois rodou o vento para sueste e baixou. 

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 00:00)

ESTREMOZ: Final da tarde com muitas poeiras na atmosfera...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 00:31)

Boas.
Mais uma vez inversão térmica... vento praticamente nulo e 22.7ºC com 60% HR. Na parte alta da cidade a noite vai muito quente com humidades baixas, com quase 28ºC e 17% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 01:51)

Bem, caramba, a EMA na Serra segue com 13% HR e 27.7ºC. Nem 300m de altitude abaixo... Sigo com 21.4ºC e 59% HR. Ainda assim, mesmo aqui, o vento começa a tender lentamente para Norte/Nordeste - assim que toca no quadrante Oeste, a humidade aumenta logo.

Edit 2:35: Está já com 9% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 10:43)

Bom dia.
Subida acentuada da temperatura em relação a ontem, com 30.4ºC a esta hora. Durante a noite vento completamente nulo durante algumas horas, até que virou para NNE e a temp/HR apresentaram um comportamento semelhante ao da EMA, mas apenas temporariamente. Mínima de 18.9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2019 às 14:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, caramba, a EMA na Serra segue com 13% HR e 27.7ºC. Nem 300m de altitude abaixo... Sigo com 21.4ºC e 59% HR. Ainda assim, mesmo aqui, o vento começa a tender lentamente para Norte/Nordeste - assim que toca no quadrante Oeste, a humidade aumenta logo.
> 
> Edit 2:35: Está já com 9% HR


A EMA de Portalegre chegou a atingir 6% de humidade e manteve-se praticamente toda a noite acima dos 28 graus, sendo que apenas às primeiras horas da manhã é que desceu para os 25,6C.
Apesar de ser comum, não deixa de ser uma situação impressionante! Quem olhasse para tais valores e não tivesse o conhecimento de que isso acontece muitas vezes, pensaria que os valores estariam errados, pois, mais nenhuma estação tinha valores de tamanha secura.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 14:10)

joralentejano disse:


> A EMA de Portalegre chegou a atingir 6% de humidade e manteve-se praticamente toda a noite acima dos 28 graus, sendo que apenas às primeiras horas da manhã é que desceu para os 25,6C.
> Apesar de ser comum, não deixa de ser uma situação impressionante! Quem olhasse para tais valores e não tivesse o conhecimento de que isso acontece muitas vezes, pensaria que os valores estariam errados, pois, mais nenhuma estação tinha valores de tamanha secura.


A Fóia tem um fenómeno semelhante e chegou aos 9% HR a certa altura mas depois aumentou. Aqui na zona baixa inverteu, esteve vento nulo praticamente a noite toda... Aliás, houve uma altura que o vento voltou e se mudou e a humidade começou a descer a pique.

Entretanto sigo com 36.1ºC e 19% HR com vento moderado do quadrante Oeste. Há pouco fez uma rotação para leste e a temperatura disparou, tendo voltado ao normal quando o vento voltou ao quadrante oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2019 às 14:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Fóia tem um fenómeno semelhante e chegou aos 9% HR a certa altura mas depois aumentou. Aqui na zona baixa inverteu, esteve vento nulo praticamente a noite toda... Aliás, houve uma altura que o vento voltou e se mudou e a humidade começou a descer a pique.
> 
> Entretanto sigo com 36.1ºC e 19% HR com vento moderado do quadrante Oeste. Há pouco fez uma rotação para leste e a temperatura disparou, tendo voltado ao normal quando o vento voltou ao quadrante oeste.


É verdade, não tinha reparado, zonas de montanha e basta...
No entanto, não atingiu uma temperatura tão elevada , nem persistiu durante uma noite inteira como em Portalegre...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 16:56)

Estremoz: finalmente um dia de calor ... 37,0 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2019 às 17:00)

Boas, por aqui, está um calor tropical do caraças.   Com 30ºC e cerca de 70% de humidade, dá uma temperatura de 35ºC.

Este calor é muito pior que a nortada que é seca.  Mas, este uma pessoa transpira por todos os poros do corpo e sem correr.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 20:27)

Boas!
Sigo com 32.5ºC ainda e vento moderado (15-25 km/h) já a tender para NW, hoje deve ser outra inversão, mas ainda assim quente. Máxima de 36.6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 21:27)

Deve estar a chover bem em Évora:





Nenhuma descarga elétrica registada.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 21:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deve estar a chover bem em Évora: Nenhuma descarga elétrica registada.



Uma nuvem que se desenvolveu ao final da tarde, bem visível a partir de Estremoz; com a temperatura tão alta, não sei se a precipitação chegará ao solo...

Aqui em Estremoz a máxima foi de 37,1 ºC.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (22 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Trovoada a Sul daqui (Arraiolos).


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 22:32)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Trovoada a Sul daqui (Arraiolos).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 22:51)

O GFS prevê instabilidade para aqui de madrugada, igual para o ARPEGE e de certa forma o AROME, vamos ver... Sigo com 27.6ºC e 54% HR.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (22 Jul 2019 às 22:57)

Múltiplas DEAs sobre Pavia.
Chove. Já não me lembrava dessa possibilidade por aqui. Nada muda mas sabe bem.

EDIT: chuva torrencial.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 22:59)

Grandes flash a noroeste de Estremoz.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2019 às 23:10)

Visíveis também daqui relâmpagos a SO.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 23:21)

Confirmo! Trovoada a SW, flashes com alguma cadência. 26.3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 23:50)

Mais e mais flashes a Oeste, pelo radar parece estar a formar uma nova a Norte daqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 23:59)

IPMA acabou de dar aviso de trovoada e precipitação para Santarém e Portalegre.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:02)

Deverá aliviar a situação dos incêndios:


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2019 às 00:04)

Estremoz: 25,0 ºC; continua visível muitos relâmpagos entre o noroeste e o norte.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:07)




----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2019 às 00:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais e mais flashes a Oeste, pelo radar parece estar a formar uma nova a Norte daqui.


Mas vai passando, tudo ao lado daqui... a actividade elétrica continua a Oeste e Norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2019 às 00:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas vai passando, tudo ao lado daqui... a actividade elétrica continua a Oeste e Norte.


Sim, vai se formando tudo em volta e a Norte... nada em direção à cidade por agora infelizmente.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:31)

Os fogos de Mação podem ser apagados pela chuva, está quase.

Bendita chuva que está a chegar


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:32)

Trovoada intensa a nordeste de Coruche e chuva muito forte

Segundo o radar e lightning maps


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2019 às 00:34)

Continuo a ver flashes mas mais para Norte, a instabilidade não quer nada com a cidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2019 às 00:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continuo a ver flashes mas mais para Norte, a instabilidade não quer nada com a cidade.


Já deve ter acabado, continuo a ver flashes a Norte, mas o que era mais importante, a chuva não caiu nada, portanto o mês deve mesmo acabar sem precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2019 às 00:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já deve ter acabado, continuo a ver flashes a Norte, mas o que era mais importante, a chuva não caiu nada, portanto o mês deve mesmo acabar sem precipitação.


Não acabou mas não está onde queremos... Ali para Nisa, Gáfete, etc. parece que chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 01:13)

Em Álcacer do Sal
foto de Sérgio Carraça


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2019 às 13:04)

Boas. Por aqui nada de trovoadas, mas sigo agora com 30.0ºC, menos 5 graus do que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## PiasChaser (23 Jul 2019 às 17:16)

Alguém na zona de Almodôvar? Está lá uma célula isolada, que já produziu descargas.


----------



## vamm (23 Jul 2019 às 17:21)

PiasChaser disse:


> Alguém na zona de Almodôvar? Está lá uma célula isolada, que já produziu descargas.



É esta a vista que tinha da dita cuja quando vinha de Garvão para Ourique agora mesmo. Tem um tamanhozito considerável e, para não variar, está na zona preferida das trovoadas


----------



## PiasChaser (23 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

Obrigado pela imagem! Não esperava nada aqui para baixo hoje, pelo que foi uma surpresa agradável


----------



## vamm (23 Jul 2019 às 17:27)

PiasChaser disse:


> Obrigado pela imagem! Não esperava nada aqui para baixo hoje, pelo que foi uma surpresa agradável


Também fiquei bastante surpreendida, só havia alertas para o norte e centro. Mas no que toca a trovoadas é dificil prever onde aparecem mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2019 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado durante a tarde e muito calor não devido à temperatura em si, mas sim com a conjugação da temperatura e da elevada humidade que tem rondado durante todo o dia entre os 75 a 85%. 

A célula de Almodôvar também foi visível daqui, estava mesmo em frente. 

Ontem e hoje o que não falta é suor parece que uma pessoa fez uma valente corrida, mesmo sentado. 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC

Amanhã e 5ª feira, a humidade vai descer e a temperatura vai aumentar um pouco e com isso aumentará o risco de incêndio no Algarve.


----------



## windchill (23 Jul 2019 às 22:18)

Boa noite amigos.

Acabei de criar um tópico com os registos que obtive da trovoada de 22/23 de Julho a partir de Évoramonte.

A quem quiser dar o olhinho...

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2019-07-22-23-trovoada-no-alto-alentejo-vista-de-evoramonte.10077/#post-733600"]2019.07.22 & 23 - Trovoada no Alto Alentejo (Vista de Évoramonte)[/URL]


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2019 às 22:51)

Estremoz: mais um dia de muito calor com a temperatura a chegar aos 35,3 ºC


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2019 às 23:15)

continua a canícula...

mais um dia sem vento e outra noite tropical.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2019 às 14:22)

Boas. 
Estou pela praia fluvial do Alamal, com 34C e vento moderado. Chega a estar se mal mesmo à sombra. De manhã avistei alguns meios aéreos a vir de Mação.


----------



## JPAG (24 Jul 2019 às 14:59)

Boas. 

Por aqui, ao contrário de alguns locais em Portugal, o Julho está a ser bastante quente. O que tem salvo a situação é que as noites têm refrescado, no entanto não é o suficiente para as casas recuperarem a temperatura desejada... Os últimos 4/5 dias têm sido bem quentes e a necessidade de meios de refrigeração têm sido quase obrigatórios para conseguir suportar as temperaturas sentidas. 

Resumo dos últimos 5 dias nas estações IPMA mais perto:

Dia 19: *Estremoz - **37.7 ºC *;*16 ºC* * |* *Elvas -* *39.9 ºC *; *17.6 ºC*
Dia 20*: Estremoz - **35.7 ºC *;*14.9 ºC** | Elvas - **37.9 ºC *;* 16.9 ºC*
Dia 21: *Estremoz - **37.6 ºC ;**13.3 ºC | Elvas - 38.7 ºC ; **15.1 ºC*
Dia 22: *Estremoz - **38.9 ºC ;**15 ºC  | Elvas - 40 ºC ; **19.1 ºC*
Dia 23: *Estremoz - **35.4 ºC **;**15.9 ºC* *| **Elvas -* *37.2 ºC **; **18.6 ºC *(Máximas e mínimas horárias)


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2019 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com poeira. A mínima não foi tropical, por aqui, a humidade alta continua. 

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2019 às 22:29)

Boas,
Hoje ainda foi um dia quente, mas a partir de amanhã a temperatura já vai descer.
Hoje desloquei-me a Elvas, e como é normal, estava mais calor lá do que aqui, a temperatura deverá ter andado entre os 38 e os 39°c.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2019 às 22:30)

Boa Tarde,
De regresso ao Alentejo onde as temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC têm sido constantes ao olhar para as estações das redondezas. No entanto, as noites até têm sido frescas. O grande contraste entre o Litoral/Interior, no que diz respeito à temperatura cada vez mais notável, tal como no inverno quanto à precipitação entre o Norte/Sul.

O stress hídrico é cada vez mais visível, pois, já se observam muitas árvores com as folhas encolhidas e também amarelas. A sorte disto é mesmo o facto, de para já, o calor não apertar muito. As temperaturas que temos tido, apesar de elevadas, são completamente banais no verão. Muitos campos também já resumidos a pó.





Visíveis algumas folhas amarelas nesta árvore...




Muitas amoras, mas com muita sede e por isso, praticamente todas secas antes de amadurecer




_______
Máx: *37,6ºC*
Min: *15,3ºC*

Sigo com* 27,2ºC*. Felizmente amanhã já desce!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2019 às 01:24)

Estremoz (4ª feira): mais um dia de calor agreste

Temp. Mínima = 20,7 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 35,8 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2019 às 19:17)

Frente fria épica, uma descida de 2ºC à sua passagem com umas rajadas fortíssimas de 30 km/h  

Fora de brincadeira, a chover só se for Sábado... Sigo com 25.4ºC com 65% e vento moderado com rajadas de NW. Máxima de 29.6ºC e mínima de 16.6ºC, houve algum nevoeiro de noite. O único record que bati hoje foi o do dewpoint que é o mais alto desde que tenho a Davis - 18.4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2019 às 21:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais quente.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC

Só espero que faça vento esta noite, noites sem vento é um martírio.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2019 às 00:14)

Boa Noite,
Dia muito agradável que começou com nevoeiro pela manhã. Ao longo da tarde foi-se aproximando a dita "frente" que não deu chuva, mas sim umas boas formações, como é o caso de mammatus. Completamente inesperado e mais parecia que estava numa situação de grande instabilidade. 
Virga bem visível:




Os dito cujos ainda mal formados...








undulatus asperatus mal formadas, penso eu...








Aqui até parece uma célula...








Poente:













Sempre deu para tirar a barriga da miséria! 
_______
Máx: *31,5ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC*

Neste momento, noite algo desagradável devido ao vento de NW. Estão *20,2ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2019 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, calor a partir das 18h quando rodou o vento para NW e foi a máxima mais alta do mês.. 

Máxima: 32.3ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2019 às 10:49)

Boas, sigo com 1.8mm acumulados, parece que estamos em Outubro.  16.8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2019 às 13:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, sigo com 1.8mm acumulados, parece que estamos em Outubro.  16.8ºC.



Melhor vai ser, quando chegarmos a Outubro e parecer Verão, ou então termos sol com fartura em Janeiro.  

Por aqui, céu nublado, 22.1ºC e raios partam isto, quando chega o fim de semana está sempre uma chaga.


----------



## comentador (27 Jul 2019 às 14:00)

Boa tarde!

Céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste e períodos de chuva fraca. Já acumulou 1,7 mm em Alvalade Sado. Uma manhã de Inverno, ou Novo Verão Moderno. Quando estivermos em Dezembro ou Janeiro, talvez venha aqui dizer: dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura amena. 

Durante este mês de Julho: Contei até agora 5 dias em que se viu nascer e pôr o Sol. Os restantes dias foram com manhãs de nevoeiro e nubladas até ao início da tarde e humidade relativa elevada para a época. Daí as pragas nas plantas e doenças, contando também com o factor "seca".


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2019 às 14:13)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste e períodos de chuva fraca. Já acumulou 1,7 mm em Alvalade Sado. Uma manhã de Inverno, ou Novo Verão Moderno. Quando estivermos em Dezembro ou Janeiro, talvez venha aqui dizer: dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura amena.
> 
> Durante este mês de Julho: Contei até agora 5 dias em que se viu nascer e pôr o Sol. Os restantes dias foram com manhãs de nevoeiro e nubladas até ao início da tarde e humidade relativa elevada para a época. Daí as pragas nas plantas e doenças, contando também com o factor "seca".


Queres mudar-te para a Figueira? Eu já nem falo em ver o nascer/pôr do sol, é mesmo dos cerca de 10 dias em que não vi o sol o dia todo


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2019 às 16:55)

Boas,
Chuva fraca até ao início da tarde, acumulou 5,8mm, para um dia de Julho nada mau.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2019 às 14:59)

Boas,
Chuviscos ontem pela manhã, mas nada de mais. Em Portalegre, até chovia razoavelmente e os acumulado demonstrou isso...
Portalegre:* 5.8mm*
Netatmo: *0.2mm*

Elvas nem acumulou. Não tivesse já eu habituado a estas diferenças tanto em precipitação como em temperatura. 
____

O dia de hoje já segue mais quente, mas dentro do normal e está agradável.
Estão *30,4ºC* com alguns cumulus.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2019 às 23:18)

Estremoz: ontem, Sábado, a manhã foi de chuva fraca


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2019 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algo agradável, a partir das 18h rodou o vento para norte e disparou a temperatura e está uma nortada valente. 

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC

O Algarve vai estar sob aviso amarelo devido à nortada forte, principalmente o litoral oeste e as serras do Algarve especialmente a Fóia. Entre as 22 h de hoje e as 22h de amanhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2019 às 22:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algo agradável, a partir das 18h rodou o vento para norte e disparou a temperatura e está uma nortada valente.
> 
> Máxima: 33.1ºC
> mínima: 18.0ºC
> ...


Sempre que o resto do país arrefece, o Algarve aquece, a nortada não dá hipótese aí.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2019 às 01:03)

Boa Noite,
Dias com temperaturas de verão suaves sucedem-se, apenas as noites é que são desagradáveis devido ao vento. Por aqui, classifico este mês de Julho como normal. 
Máxima de dia 28: *32,9ºC*

Ontem (dia 29):
Máx:  *29,1ºC*
Min: *15,2ºC*

Neste momento, *17,2ºC* e vento moderado de NW com algumas rajadas mais intensas.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2019 às 10:57)

Boas. Noite ventosa com rajada máxima de 58 km/h, manteve-se perto destes valores entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã. Mínima de 15.3ºC.


----------



## Manuel Amador (30 Jul 2019 às 12:09)

De novo activo após uma paragem forçada devido a uma lesão que ditou o fim da carreira futebolística que já tinha acabado aliás, fratura dupla do pé

A reportar de Portalegre
22 graus mas uma sensação mais fresca devido ao vento que anormalmente fresco
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2019 às 12:15)

Entretanto parece que uma estação no Crato registou várias rajadas na ordem dos 100-120 km/h durante a noite 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICRATO2


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2019 às 13:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sempre que o resto do país arrefece, o Algarve aquece, a nortada não dá hipótese aí.



Por acaso, até arrefeceu bem durante a noite com a nortada valente, à meia-noite já só tinha 20ºC, quando às vezes tenho 30ºC à meia-noite com nortada e a mínima foi de 16.0ºC, uma diferença em relação à máxima de -17.1ºC.     Não é nada habitual, ter nortada e sem noite tropical e ainda por cima, com uma descida tão acentuada de 13.0ºC entre as 18h30m e as 00horas.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2019 às 14:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto parece que uma estação no Crato registou várias rajadas na ordem dos 100-120 km/h durante a noite
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICRATO2


Serão valores de fiar? Olhando para os valores da pressão, não me parece...
Houve algum vento durante a noite, mas não foi nada de especial pelo menos por aqui.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por acaso, até arrefeceu bem durante a noite com a nortada valente, à meia-noite já só tinha 20ºC, quando às vezes tenho 30ºC à meia-noite com nortada e a mínima foi de 16.0ºC, uma diferença em relação à máxima de -17.1ºC.     Não é nada habitual, ter nortada e sem noite tropical e ainda por cima, com uma descida tão acentuada de 13.0ºC entre as 18h30m e as 00horas.


Tendo em conta que não há muito calor acumulado no Alentejo para ser arrastado pela Nortada, até acho que é normal...
Ontem, apenas uma estação passou dos 31ºC no Alentejo e com o vento algo intenso ao final do dia, rapidamente arrefece.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2019 às 14:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Serão valores de fiar? Olhando para os valores da pressão, não me parece...


Bom, a pressão pode ser apenas uma questão de má calibração na consola. Também fiquei na dúvida com o vento, mas a zona onde está a estação consegue ser bem ventosa (há vários sinais de aviso de vento no IC13). Comecei a suspeitar mais agora que continua com valores altos, mas não sei de que forma poderiam estar inflacionados em termos de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2019 às 15:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, a pressão pode ser apenas uma questão de má calibração na consola. Também fiquei na dúvida com o vento, mas a zona onde está a estação consegue ser bem ventosa (há vários sinais de aviso de vento no IC13). Comecei a suspeitar mais agora que continua com valores altos, mas não sei de que forma poderiam estar inflacionados em termos de vento.


Sim, é verdade! No entanto, mesmo que o local seja ventoso, não havia previsão de vento forte e muito menos com valores dessa ordem, por isso é que achei estranho...
Só dei os valores de pressão como exemplo, porque pode ser uma estação que não está a debitar todos os dados de forma correta.


----------



## Smota (30 Jul 2019 às 18:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto parece que uma estação no Crato registou várias rajadas na ordem dos 100-120 km/h durante a noite
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICRATO2


----------



## Smota (30 Jul 2019 às 19:08)

Boa tarde, por acaso estava acordada e houve  certas rajadas de vento fortes, tive de pôr o estendal em casa porque alguma roupa saltou. Não sei a velocidade, mas algumas rajadas foram superiores aos 50km hora previstos.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2019 às 00:53)

Boa Noite,
Dia um pouco mais quente que ontem, pois, também já não houve tanto vento. Em contrapartida, a mínima foi das mais baixas do mês. 
Máx: *31,6ºC*
Min: *12,2ºC*

Ausência total do vento a dar o sinal de que o dia de amanhã será mais quente. Inversão térmica também presente. 
Tatual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2019 às 01:19)

Por aqui, o contrário. Ao início da noite o vento chegou a começar a virar e a humidade a disparar repentinamente mas agora sigo com vento forte de Norte na ordem dos 40 km/h. Rajada máxima de 47 km/h até ao momento com 22.8ºC e 37% HR.

O IPMA dá ainda mais intensificação do vento para o meio da madrugada...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2019 às 17:18)

Boas. Intensificação do vento de Oeste por aqui, fazendo a temperatura cair dos 33ºC para os atuais 29.4ºC. A humidade essa foi dos 15 para os 30%.

Mínima de 17.6ºC depois de uma noite de vento com rajadas que manteve a temperatura acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2019 às 00:20)

Boa Noite,
Dia quente com nuvens altas. Valente amplitude térmica devido à inversão registada durante toda a madrugada.
Poente visto do Redondo, Évora:





Évoramonte bem visível no horizonte para NW...
















_____
Máx: *35,3ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*

Tatual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Ago 2019 às 06:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia quente com nuvens altas. Valente amplitude térmica devido à inversão registada durante toda a madrugada.
> Poente visto do Redondo, Évora:
> 
> ...


Bom dia, @joralentejano belos registos, um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

